# Ok so what the heck is this?!



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is NOT my horse. I saw it advertised on FB, and for educational purposes I wanted to post it's picture here, because I and probably a few others, want to know what the heck you call this!!

Apperently, this horse was at an auction somewhere back east and didn't sell so he's at a feed lot looking for a home!! I really wish that I didn't live all the way on the west coast, as I would snatch this boy up in a heartbeat, not just because of his color, but look at that poor sad face!!

Anyways, he went through the auction as a "pintaloosa" but anyone that knows anything about horses defiantly knows that this is NOT a pintaloosa.

My first guess was bird catcher or chubari (sp?) spots. But the strange facial marking threw me off, perhaps he's sort of a "mutation"?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Could it be vitiligo? I know it is more typical around the muzzle and eyes... but could it be an extreme case?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks a little like Tetrarch spots, but those are supposed to be mainly a gray thing. Also reminds me a tad of manchado, but again, I don't think that's what is going on. I suppose, without further information, I'd have to go with some de novo somatic mutation....

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor3.html


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Looks a little like Tetrarch spots, but those are supposed to be mainly a gray thing. Also reminds me a tad of manchado, but again, I don't think that's what is going on. I suppose, without further information, I'd have to go with some de novo somatic mutation....
> 
> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor3.html


 
I also thought manchado aswell, but still looks so different from all the manchadopictures I've seen. 

By the way, this horse just sold (Thank goodess, it was going to get on the truck to Canada tonight if it had no takers) and believe it or not she's coming to my neighboring state, Idaho!


----------



## MandiMal (Sep 29, 2011)

That is so interesting! He looks as though he went into the washer with bleach! I'm glad to hear he got a home, I'd love to see pictures when he gets fattened up.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

It's fungal scarring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

A saddlebred named simply stunning, who also exhibits fungal scarring. http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/simplystriking.jpg

The rescue horse there, if you look at a head on photo of her you can see the difference in color between her star and the fungal scarring white
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to say, but it looks like pink skin under the white.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackcriscket- how do you tell the difference between fungal scaring and birdcatcher spots? What makes you say fungal scaring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this is off subject, but is there something wrong/discomfort with this horses mouth? Its seems to be in discomfort without the reins being pulled. It stands stiff and sore, I'm glad he got a new home. Hopefully it is a good one.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

She's probably a mess physically--who knows what soundness issues are lurking on a neglected horse like that. And I'd warrant she's never had her teeth floated.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

The bit looks a little too tight aswell.

I Looked up fungal scarring, hmmm looks VERY similar.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

In addition, I could see how fungal scarring COULD be a factor if she never recieved good care and has been neglected her life.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

because of the way they look, and they are not a true white marking, they have more of a roany look to them..let me find the head on shot of her...you can see her star and the difference in color. Even well taken care of horses, like that saddlebred, can come down with fungal scarring. 

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...00214_151220844943864_592830_1498474184_n.jpg


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/WC_Simply_Striking-1.jpg and here is a before picture of that saddlebred if anyone is interested..LOL


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fungal scarring should turn the hair white, though, shouldn't it? Looks "off-white" in the head-on pic...unless that's just the difference in skin color beneath. But that doesn't really seem to be the case.










I see a roany look to the Saddlebred, but to me, these gals' are very well defined markings with clear borders.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I can find more fungal scarring that have more defined. And no, fungal scarring won't turn it white white. More like an off white. My SSH mare has a small spot on her black, and it's off colored from the rest of her. It was from ringworm. 

They even think that lacing on horses is caused my fungal scarring of some sort.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/GetAttachment.jpg
http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/Not_I.jpg
http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/46677b.jpg

found these via a horse genetics forum I go to


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

What kinds of fungus's cause scarring like this? I know you said ringworm can but what would cause something so extreme?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackCricket said:


> found these via a horse genetics forum I go to


Are these all confirmed fungal cases?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

This is weird and interesting at the same time.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

unsure on the pony, but I do believe the others are. They've been brought up various times to have been that at other forums, this mare in the OP was on topic and those pics were brought out again.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

her star being whiter than her spots leads a lot of people to believe it is fungal scarring, as the white marks left by it aren't usually as crisp of a white (at least from what I've seen). Man..I wish I still had pictures of two geldings we had at a camp I worked at...both had some sort of fungus we were treating them for and both got these big, oblong, splotchy marks by the end of summer like these horses...lost all those pics in a house fire.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> I also thought manchado aswell, but still looks so different from all the manchadopictures I've seen.
> 
> By the way, this horse just sold (Thank goodess, it was going to get on the truck to Canada tonight if it had no takers) and believe it or not she's coming to my neighboring state, Idaho!


FYI, ac4h are scam artists, if the horse hadn't sold it would have miraculously gotten held over. I followed the horses week after week for about a year until I noticed the trend, the final straw was when I took in a severely lame mare for a woman in Florida who purchased her. The recuse started there was no signs of founder but she had to be put to sleep the day after I got her because the founder was so severe there was practically no coffin bone left(severe bone degeneration from chronic founder) and there was actually a whole in the sole where the bone was starting to come through. Yet they sold this mare for $325 stating she just needed a few trims to be sound. You can click on faith under my horses to see her x-rays.

ETA: It's really kinda neat about the fungal scaring, I never knew that could happen in such circular patterns


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the lighting can play a part in the spots looking more roany or more white...here is another pic of Simply Striking...spots look whiter and more crisp here http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/simplystrikingspots.jpg


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> FYI, ac4h are scam artists, if the horse hadn't sold it would have miraculously gotten held over. I followed the horses week after week for about a year until I noticed the trend, the final straw was when I took in a severely lame mare for a woman in Florida who purchased her. The recuse started there was no signs of founder but she had to be put to sleep the day after I got her because the founder was so severe there was practically no coffin bone left(severe bone degeneration from chronic founder) and there was actually a whole in the sole where the bone was starting to come through. Yet they sold this mare for $325 stating she just needed a few trims to be sound. You can click on faith under my horses to see her x-rays.
> 
> ETA: It's really kinda neat about the fungal scaring, I never knew that could happen in such circular patterns


Honestly, I don't even know anything about the rescue or whatever they are, thanks for the info.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had to deal with ringworm on two occasions, thin fine scabs on part of the horse's face and the thick round circular scabs on the rump. Both times horses were treated with an iodine product and no scarring or even any indication the horses had had it.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

beautiful! i love his coloring and just soo cute!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

BlackCricket said:


> I think the lighting can play a part in the spots looking more roany or more white...here is another pic of Simply Striking...spots look whiter and more crisp here http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/simplystrikingspots.jpg


That is very interesting. Just so you know, I wasn't challenging you. I was curious as to how you could tell the difference so easily, as I am not familiar with either fungal scars or bird catcher spots. 

I love learning new things, especially when it involves equine!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

The way they are over the body screams it to me. Not all horses scar from fungal infections. If you've seen enough neglect cases though--it has this similar patterning while the fungus is present


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I was at a sale once and a lady brought in a real pretty black and white paint. But the auctioneer announced that the owner was a beautician and had dyed its hair. Said it was really a solid black.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not sure still, that animals with this strange white spotting, are not suffering from Vitiligo. It is not common, but noted in many species including wild animals. 

I wonder has anyone seen this in siblings or children and/or grandchildren of these animals. If it indeed has been seen in generations or families, then I'd pretty much think it is Vitiligo. 

Lizzie


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Vitiligo is found in horses. Seems to be pretty common in Arabs, where they sometimes call it fading Arabian syndrome. It usually hits the eyes and muzzle first from what I've seen of it and doesn't look like this mare so much


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I was at a sale once and a lady brought in a real pretty black and white paint. But the auctioneer announced that the owner was a beautician and had dyed its hair. Said it was really a solid black.


 
Wow atleast they admited the spots were fake. If not, that would've been some serious false advertising!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Excuse the double posting, but I thought Vitiligo just effected the skin and not so much the hair?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Vitiligo is not a nice disease in humans. It can affect hair, eyelashes, eyebrows and many organs in the body, apart from that which we see outwardly on the skin. 
Lizzie


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Vitiligo on a horse: http://img.tfd.com/vet/thumbs/gr143.jpg


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My first guess is that it looks to be like some sort of scarring.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> What makes you say fungal scaring?_Posted via Mobile Device_


 What kind of fungus would cause this to this extreme? :shock:


----------

